# Speckled Trout Explosion! Hopedale La



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

The past 2 weeks the fishing has but AWESOME The speckled trout are on fire! Every trip has bee great with lots of nice trout and few reds mixed in. The redfish slowed down but manthe trout are wide open.

I had Capt Wild Bill of the Kodiak from " The Deadliest Catch" and boy were slinging trout in the boat too. It was a great trip and Bill is Great guy too he took time to visit the local fisherman and eat some Louisiana boiled crabs and shrimp with us . 

Several other trips great fishing with lots of speckled trout. 

CAPT GENE DUGAS
RATHER BE FISHING - HUNTING ADVENTURES
www.ratherbe-fishing .com


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

What is the limit on trout?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

25/person

Dang capt gene you mashed 'em again!


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

25 per person?! Holy shit! Nice catch Captn!!


----------

